

Paper plane launched into space captures Earth images - abraham
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-11734084

======
deutronium
For anyone interested in getting into high altitude ballooning, check out
#highaltitude on Freenode, its full of amazingly talented people!

And their website at <http://ukhas.org.uk/>

------
binarymax
For those interested, here is the article that kicked it all off over a year
ago!

<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/30/reg_space_mission/>

------
wlievens
Cool, but is 27km altitude "space"? I thought the "official border" was at
100km.

